# Cobia 3/24/12



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

STORY LATER:thumbup:


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

well we got out today in about 3' rolers first boat on the spot anchored up and in we went in got to the bottom lots of black snapper shot a few of them looked at the other divers looking out at the sand went to see what they were looking at it was some huge rays along with some cobia so i followed them untill i could get a good shot and stoned him (luck shot) 1st cobia ever we ended up with 2 cobia and 9 black snapper what a good day on the water got back to the launch by 1:30 ate fresh cobia tonight


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

SWEET!!! That's a hell of a trip


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice fish box right there, congrats on the 1st cobia!

I saw two big rays yesterday, one stingray and one manta ray, I hope that I can get some still shots from the video.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome day for sure! Congrats!!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job on the cobia!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

here is a link to a video one of the other divers shot 
http://youtu.be/t9uD9qFNAAU


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that was long!
Thanks for sharing tho!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

A1 !!!!! nice!


----------

